# £5K Garages?



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Can people please post / photo what they got for around £5k garage wise please.

Thank you.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Keir said:


> Can people please post / photo what they got for around *£5* garage wise please.
> 
> Thank you.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/fisher-pr...s_Creative_Educational_RL&hash=item27ddf93f27

Sorry could'nt resist.......

Mike


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

See my build thread!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

If i take the 2k off for my fence and drop kerb mine will be about 6k finished! 
But everything has been done by me so save what ive spent in labour i reckon!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

My gym that will be posted on here soon has cost just over a grand using recycled materials where possible. That us 4.7m by 3.5m anything is achievable if you are willing to knuckle down


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm willing to do work myself, but don't really know what to do lol.


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

As a recent home owner, I have now discovered a second thing that's over inflated.

First thing was cars - add Auto to the title and it costs twice as much.
Add House and it triples.

Taps for £100?
A window costs £250?
Garage costs £10,000?

Utter joke. Is not a single thing thus far that I have tried to buy and said "ahh, well that's not too bad"

My advise, screw a garage and screw buying a house as its the most stupidly expensive thing you will do.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Try shopping for an island unit with s granite top in the kitchen £3,600. 1.8x1.3m


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

MrPARR said:


> As a recent home owner, I have now discovered a second thing that's over inflated.
> 
> First thing was cars - add Auto to the title and it costs twice as much.
> Add House and it triples.
> ...


Just wait till youve got to renew the heating system!! Lol


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Keir said:


> I'm willing to do work myself, but don't really know what to do lol.


It also depends what you want to do with it


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine is concrete block with a flat roof. Can't remember exactly what it cost, but there are savings to be had.

I cleared the ground etc myself (with the help of mates paid in beer) and got it all ready for the footings. Hired a bloke in with a Minigigger to dig the footings (it would have been a nightmare by hand due to the clay). He knew a bloke who would collect all the waste with a lorry with a grab (about 3 skips worth) for £100, so saved £200 on skips. He was kind enough to tell me how much concrete to order, which i ordered ready mix, and he was kind enough to stay around when it was delivered and level it all off for me.

I went to Jewsons, turned out a neighbour worked on the counter and managed to blag me a discount on the material such as bricks, cement, wood etc.

My mate's dad is a builder, so he did all the block laying, carpentry etc and i had time off work to do all the labouring such as carrying the blocks, mixing the concrete. Being an office pansy, it nearly killed me, but saved me a weeks wages on a labourer.

The windows i got from a council enterprise work, I think i paid £25 for a two window double glazed unit. We the build the garage around the window.

Same with the door, i phoned a garage door company and asked if they had any second hand doors. They said they were fitting a new door for someone later that week and i could have the old one as it save them scrapping it. The door looked as new, think it 12ft wide, which i got for £50 delivered.

Again we then built the garage around the door size.

We did all the woodwork for the roof and the builder knew a roofer who came and did a good deal on the flat roof, around £700 iirc.

Had the concrete delivered for the floor and hired a float from a local hire shop for the day. The builder did the rendering and i painted it when it had all dried out.

Most of the money went into the ground, was about 10 years back now and i think it was about £1500 all in with the hire of everything and the tradesmen used.

I never totalled the whole lot up, but it was somewhere between £3k and £4k for 7m x 4m (28sqm - kept under the building regs limit of 30sqm).


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cant find any pictures of the whole garage, but -


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't remember the cost of mine. Built it about 3 yrs ago and was less than 4k. It's a pretty average detached garage-brick, pitched roof but i put a utility room at the back with sink, fridge, freezer and cupboards.

As others have done I did whatever i could myself apart from bricklaying(I could have but would have taken me!!). So brickie was biggest expense. Roof i found quite easy with a friend helping with trusses. I also got as much off E Bay as possible. 
Up and over door was £75 and side door £20(These were from a new build house that someone was converting garage into a living area). Roof tiles were my biggest bargain at 99p for the lot:doublesho They matched the house tiles as well which was a plus. Once roof was on I was happy as I could do interior no matter the weather.
If you're ok at DIY then costs can be kept low.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

If you want pics PM me, it'll be quicker than me trying to post on here!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Garage and groundworks were around £5k in total. 18ft by 20ft


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, what company is that from Matt?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Keir said:


> wow, what company is that from Matt?


it is a hanson concrete garage, i bought mine at the time of a special offer, but i am lead to believe the special offer is on regularly.

The groundworks were just for the concrete base, that was done for us by a local contractor at the same time they laid our drive.

I did a build thread some time ago which will give you an idea of the steps.

Matt


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Mine and my neighbours were Hansons too. From what I recall, it was about 3 and a half grand each and that was including the base.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine also Hanson one with the base I think was about 3800-4000.


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

shudaman said:


> Just wait till youve got to renew the heating system!! Lol


Well guess what I am doing now? Replacing the back boiler with a combi for central/hot water. £2700 - for something that heats water! I could buy a kettle at Tesco for £10.

That's after 10 quotes and family friends/suppliers - British Gas wanted £5900, but they're so generous as that was with a £450 discount.

People used to say "got to budget for those bills they're expensive". To them I say rubbish, the bills are nothing compared to the cost of the physical getting the house to how you want it.

To all your single/partnered living at home kids - stay there as long as you can. Independence is overrated, and really expensive.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

liam99 said:


> Mine also Hanson one with the base I think was about 3800-4000.


How big?


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Keir said:


> How big?


20'1 long x 10'3 ft wide.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

MrPARR said:


> Well guess what I am doing now? Replacing the back boiler with a combi for central/hot water. £2700 - for something that heats water! I could buy a kettle at Tesco for £10.
> 
> That's after 10 quotes and family friends/suppliers - British Gas wanted £5900, but they're so generous as that was with a £450 discount.
> 
> ...


£2700 sounds a good price but is that rads new pipework and boiler? What make?
Stay well clear of British gas for installs! Far to expensive IMO
the rates on the service and repair can be OK 
were you located?
And I totally agree with independence being over rated lol its just money money money and I haven't had kids yet:lol:
But I must admit it is very satisfying owning a nice house


----------

